# Very happily surprised!



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

As some of you know I am a big fan of reptiles, turtles in particular. I have a male and a female box turtle who live outdoors in a large pen. I have had my female since she was a tiny little baby. I got her about seven years ago. My male is a rescue from some people who were not taking care of him properly. Box turtles don't really reach sexual maturity until about 7 years old at least.

Last year I did put them together for a short time but never saw any mating. Today I was in the pen feeding when something on the ground caught my eye in my females pen. I looked down and there sat a tiny baby box turtle! So turns out they had mated and she laid eggs. I looked around and found another. I suspect that the eggs overwintered in the nest and these guys just emerged not long ago.

I was just thinking of picking up another baby box turtle from a guy I know when I this happened. I did breed my pair a few weeks ago but looks like they beat me to it.


----------



## ismart (May 4, 2010)

Thats awsome!  Good luck with your new babies.  Just how big are they?


----------



## myles (May 4, 2010)

nice one  ive an eastern snake neck turtle had her since she was the size of a 2euro coin and a hermans tortoise , good luck with the new additions B)


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

ismart said:


> Thats awsome!  Good luck with your new babies.  Just how big are they?


Haven't measured. No more than two inches scl (straight carapace length). Tiny!


----------



## Colorcham427 (May 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> Haven't measured. No more than two inches scl (straight carapace length). Tiny!


baby turtles and tortoises are the cutest! good luck on raising them Rick.


----------



## ismart (May 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> Haven't measured. No more than two inches scl (straight carapace length). Tiny!


That is tiny! :blink: Now our gonna have to tread lightly every time you walk into the pen.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

I found two more! I measured. The largest one is 3.5 cm in length and 8 grams. The rest are all 3 cm long and 6 grams.

The two I found just now.


----------



## ismart (May 4, 2010)

There so cute! :wub: Now you got the ninja turtles! :donatello: :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

ismart said:


> There so cute! :wub: Now you got the ninja turtles! :donatello: :lol:


I said the same thing! We even have a smiley for the ninja turtles. Imagine that.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 4, 2010)

Nice surprise and nice job, Rick! It's a pity that the second baby from the left in the last pic never grew any limbs though. Do you suppose that they'll develop later?


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2010)

Well..........she just laid her 2010 clutch of eggs.


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 9, 2010)

OMG! Those are adorable :wub:


----------



## Zephyr (May 10, 2010)

So cute!  

I've had an ornate (possibly Western; our vet's not even 100% sure) box turtle since I was 3 (I'm 18 now. :3) She's a free-roamer in our house and even brumates herself.  

Congrats on the bebies! What species are they though?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2010)

Zephyr said:


> So cute!
> 
> I've had an ornate (possibly Western; our vet's not even 100% sure) box turtle since I was 3 (I'm 18 now. :3) She's a free-roamer in our house and even brumates herself.
> 
> Congrats on the bebies! What species are they though?


They are eastern 3 toed hybrids. Mom is a 3 toed and dad is an eastern.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2010)

How neat a surprise for you Rick! good thing u dont clean their area, I would of scopped them up long ago


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jun 13, 2010)

Today I rescued a box turtle from the middle of North Garfield Rd. The turtle was literally on the yellow line, hiding in its shell when I drove out of my drive way. I stopped, put my four ways on, and picked him up (could be her). He is staying the night here but I intend on letting him go tomorrow near the willow tree - the farthest point in my yard from the road and also near plenty of water, mulberry trees and raspberry plants.

I got pictures. He is definitely an Eastern Box turtle and has a very reddish orange coloration to his eyes.

How do I tell gender in these anyway? The only pictures I have seen of Eastern Box turtles that resemble this one were all described as female. Even the tail on your girl is the same length as this ones. I estimate his/her age to be at least sixteen years by counting the rings on his/her belly.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 13, 2010)

Fortunately, there is a poem on this very subject by Ogden Nash:

The turtle lives 'twixt plated decks

That totally conceal its sex.

I think it clever of the turtle,

In such a fix, to be so fertile.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Today I rescued a box turtle from the middle of North Garfield Rd. The turtle was literally on the yellow line, hiding in its shell when I drove out of my drive way. I stopped, put my four ways on, and picked him up (could be her). He is staying the night here but I intend on letting him go tomorrow near the willow tree - the farthest point in my yard from the road and also near plenty of water, mulberry trees and raspberry plants.
> 
> I got pictures. He is definitely an Eastern Box turtle and has a very reddish orange coloration to his eyes.
> 
> How do I tell gender in these anyway? The only pictures I have seen of Eastern Box turtles that resemble this one were all described as female. Even the tail on your girl is the same length as this ones. I estimate his/her age to be at least sixteen years by counting the rings on his/her belly.


Eyes can be an indicator but some females have red eyes too. Shape of the shell is the best. Males have a lower, longer shell with a concave indent in the bottom. Females have a more domed shell with a flat bottom. You can also use the tail to tell gender. Be sure to release in the same area because they live within a home range.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats.


----------

